# Catfish Website



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

These river setups on that site are interesting:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9408&sid=5514b9a12da1f931ab1a19b6d10a4578


----------



## WolverineFan (Dec 15, 2004)

I hadn't even seen that post Akhuma, thanks for pointing it out!


----------

